# Rare 1890's lyndhurst bicycle info and parts needed



## mike cates (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a LYNDHURST bicycle fitted with the triple forks and clamp-on handlebars(no goose neck). I need smooth barrel 32 hole hubs (rear hub with fixed 9 or 10 tooth block chain sprocket), seat and pedals as shown.
Has anyone else seen one of these bikes or does someone have one?
BEST TO EMAIL OR CALL ME AS I AM NOT ON THE CABE OFTEN AND I CAN SEND YOU DETAILED CLOSE UP PHOTOS OF THE ACTUAL BIKE.
*Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201
cates0321@hotmail.com*


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2015)

That fork crown/handlebar clamp arrangement is really unusual.
Be sure and post some pictures of the actual bike when you get a chance.
I'd love to see some close ups of how it all looks in reality.
Cool bike!


----------



## mike cates (Feb 16, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my bike. Note how the actual bicycle handlebars mount differing from the catalog picture posted. I'm sure improvements/changes happened often especially on this hand-made bicycle.
Let me know if you have correct 32 hole front and rear barrel hubs (rear with fixed 9 tooth block chain sprocket), racing pedals and racing seat as shown in posted catalog.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201
cates0321@hotmail.com

Click on attachments below as all 10 photos didn't post for some reason and you can see this different way of handlebar attachment on these unique front forks.

View attachment 197075View attachment 197076View attachment 197077View attachment 197078
View attachment 197079View attachment 197080View attachment 197081


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great bike!!!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like you need these Mike >

What I have is matching pair - 32 hole - barrel type and they both run perfectly true!

I haven't cleaned up the front hub yet.













I'll PM you at home …

Bill


----------



## Lux Low (Feb 18, 2015)

I Have  a Sterling that has similar Construction and crank, although it did not come with a badge but came from a knowledgeable collector. You may want to Note Sterling and Build like a watch to your research as i will be Now Investigating Lynd.Hurst


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Can we see a shot under the fork plz, Mike?


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike brought the bike over to my house and I put a set of wheels on it for him.

Here's what the bike looks like with wheels and sort of mocked up. Awesome!!

corbettclassics


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 22, 2015)

*So Beautiful .......  !!!*

........  patric









===================
===================


----------



## mike cates (Feb 22, 2015)

Per rustjunkie's request, here's a shot from under the fork as requested. Click on photo for enlarged view.


----------



## mike cates (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is a business card of Harry Park Trick Cyclist of the Henry Sears Co. showing them as "sole agents for the LYNDHURST". Was there a connection between Harry Park and LYNDHURST? Does anyone have more information on the Henry Sears Co.?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 24, 2015)

Mike got your msg, in a bad reception spot. 

From what I understand Henry Sears started his company in Chicago around the end of the Civil War. In 1883 it became Henry Sears and Son.

Here is another literary reference connecting Harry Park to the Henry Sears Co. 

https://archive.org/stream/bearings71893cycl#page/n379/mode/1up

"Bearings" Magazine 1893


----------



## mike cates (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is an ad from a 1896 Cosmopolitan magazine for The LYNDHURST. If anyone else has seen literature on LYNDHURST bicycles or pictures of bicycle racers aboard a LYNDHURST please post to this thread. Thanks, Mike Cates


----------

